# Hen Night Fancy Dress



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey ladies,
I'm organising a hen night along with the other bridesmaid and we've decided to get everyone to dress up as 'Iconic' Female Celebrities/Characters. 
I'm putting an ideas list together for everyone going, can you add to the list? Actually its not so much Icons but people that are instantly recogniseable by hair/outfit etc..

We were thinking for the 'bride-to-be' the ultimate bombshell.. Marilyn Monroe or maybe Wonderwomen.

What I have so far...

_Madonna (so many looks to chose from)_
_Tina Turner_
_Cher_
_Dolly Parton_
_Pamela Anderson_
_Sandra Dee_
_Supergirl_
_Catwoman_
_Sandra Dee (Grease)_
_Kill Bill (yellow cat suit)_
_Pretty Woman (thigh high boots blue mini skirt and white shirt tied in a knot)_
_Audrey Hepburn (breakfast at tiffanys)_
_Jessica Rabbit_
_Mother Theresa_
_Penelope Pitstop_
_Queen of hearts_
_Snow white_
_Dororthy (wizard of Oz)_
_Lady GaGa_
_Wilma Flintstone_


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Princess Diana
Vivienne Westwood
Diana Ross
Debbie Harry (Blondie)
Twiggy
Rogue (X-men)
Buffy (the vampire slayer)
Lara Croft
Kate Bush
The Charlies Angels (all 3)
Cleopatra
Uma Therman in Kill Bill (yellow catsuit)


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Minxy, thats bumped up my list nicely. Just need to decide now who im going to be but how much fun would Vivien W be to do!  I quite liked the thought of kill bill until I saw all the online costumes were skin tight lycra numbers with slashed cleavage areas, why its been given an Ann Summers make over I dont know?  The other one I thought of today was Marge Simpson, would love to wear a blue wig out! Xx


----------

